# New here !! Any advice would be great!



## Alexrobinsin49 (Feb 26, 2021)

Hi my name is alex. I have a american pit. No papers. Paid 0 for it from ohio, trabeled far for her.. because they had to get rid of her. They told me when they got her. It was a kingfish pitbull mixed with a razor. I'm totally devoted to my new bestfriend. Training. Researching. She is very well house trained. Around 6 months. Loving, extremely smart, a lil scared of men at first, sometimes I think maybe got beat as a pup, but I'm thinking towards pup can just be anxious. The owners seemed great, had 2 kids and a cat. She is amazing with dogs, cats, kids, and full of love. She knows what she does wrong if she does something wrong or if she thinks I'm not taking her out but taking my time.. she may pee but I think she is just anxious. I can tell she knows what she is doing.. like I said extremely smart.. but my question is.. I have never heard of kingfish and razor mix pitbull. Any idea what you guys think she might be?


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Unfortunately without a pedigree you have nothing more then a bull breed mix. Razor's Edge is an American Bully line. Kingfish is an American Pit Bull Terrier line. Chances of having these actual lines mixed are pretty slim. Most APBT breeders keep their dogs close and don't sell them to random people and definitely don't let them be crossed to another breed.
She's a pretty girl either way. So love her for the amazing companion you have. 

You should probably get her nails trimmed soon. They're a bit long and if they stay that way they could cause serious arthritis in the future. Most vets and groomers will do them for $10-$15.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Hello Alex and welcome to the forum. EckoMac answered your question, I just want to say thanks for the pictures. She is a good looking girl. What is her name?

Joe


----------



## Alexrobinsin49 (Feb 26, 2021)

Her name is osiris, she's amazing pup! And yeah I dont really care that much about the bloodline. I mean doing tons of research. I may get a blood test if possible, but honestly doesn't matter. Her traits are amazing. I have never seen such a dog be so trained so young. So loving. I tried trimming her nails. They were much longer. Those were a bit older photos atleast the second one is.. but I was just afraid to get to close. Didnt want to hurt her.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks Alexrobinsin49. Osiris is a great name. You are right in not cutting them too short at one time as you can cut into the quick and it will bleed. The shorter you keep the dogs nails, the further back the quick will recede. Until you get them to the desired length just trim a little bit every week.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

I LOVE her name!

If you get a dremel with a light on it you can see the quick easier since she has white nails and can get them shorter. It took me two dogs to figure that out and now I have a black nailed dog. LOL


----------

